
WebAssembly Startup Time Optimization for Apps - ggurgone
https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2018/optimize-webassembly-startup-performance
======
MartinMond
PSPDFKit CTO here, we shipped a WebAssembly build of our Web SDK last year.
With it all of the PDF loading, rendering and saving happens in-browser.

I'm personally massively bullish on WebAssembly - hopefully SharedArrayBuffer
gets re-enabled soon.

Ask me anything, happy to answer.

